# Char-zufällig-generieren



## Guest (27. Dez 2006)

Hallo Leute !

 ich muss in meinem Programmier-Projekt noch eine Methode bzw Klasse implementiren,die 6 Chars bzw 6 Zufalls-Buchstaben generiert.  ich brauche eigentlich Idee , wie man sowas einfacher rialisieren kann.

 ich bin auf die Idee gekommen, dass ich mit Zufallszahlen von Random arbeite,in dem ich jeder Zahl eine Buchstabe zuordne. kann ich leider diese Zuodnung nicht schaffen .

ich wäre für jede Hilfe dankbar.

Gruss   Anna


----------



## Desch (27. Dez 2006)

Du nimmst dir am besten einen Zufallszahlengenerator, lässt ihn Werte zwischen 97 (kleines a) und 122 (kleines z) generieren und castest den int-Wert dann zum char. So erhälst du ziemlich einfach deinen Zufallsbuchstaben. So in etwa halt 


```
char buchstabe = (char) zufallszahl;
```

Und noch ein kleines Beispiel:


```
public class test
{
  public static void main(String[] args)
  {
    int eins = 65;
    char zwei = (char) eins;
    
    System.out.println(zwei);
  }
}
```


----------



## Guest (28. Dez 2006)

hallo !

  Danke für deine Hilfe .. ich kriege aber meine chars nicht auf der Konsole stattdessen  werden kleine rechtecken..  ich weiss nicht wieso ich arbeite mit Eclipse.. normeilerweise sollte s klappen


```
feld[i] =(char) (24*Math.random());
                System.out.println(feld[i]);
```


----------



## Guest (28. Dez 2006)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hallo !
> 
> Danke für deine Hilfe .. ich kriege aber meine chars nicht auf der Konsole stattdessen  werden kleine rechtecken..  ich weiss nicht wieso ich arbeite mit Eclipse.. normeilerweise sollte s klappen
> 
> ...





Danke es hat endlich geklappt .  :toll:


----------



## Desch (28. Dez 2006)

Die kleinen Rechtecke deuten daraufhin, dass nicht-darstellbare Zeichen ausgegeben werden sollen. Ich glaube, du hast dann einen Fehler beim Erzeugen der Zufallszahlen. Du grenzt den Bereich zwischen 97 und 122 nicht ab. Probiere es mal hiermit.


```
Random zg = new Random();
int zufallszahl = zg.nextInt(25)+97;
```

Dies müsste dir nur Zufallszahlen im gewollten Intervall liefern.


EDIT: Ah, ich sehe es hat auch so geklappt


----------



## Guest (28. Dez 2006)

aber .. wieso tauchen die Ü ud  Ä (mit umlaut)  nicht auf.


----------



## Hilefoks (28. Dez 2006)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> aber .. wieso tauchen die Ü ud  Ä (mit umlaut)  nicht auf.


Weil diese Zeichen nicht im Bereich von 97 bis 122 liegen. Schau dir am besten einfach mal die Unicode- oder zur Not die ASCI-Tabelle an - dann verstehst du sicher auch besser was hier passiert. ;-)

MfG,
Hilefoks


----------



## Guest (29. Dez 2006)

was soll ich dennin meinem Code ändern,damit "Ü und Ö und Ä " auch auftauchen ?


----------



## Gast (29. Dez 2006)

du musst die entsprechenden Zahlen davon auch generieren


----------



## Guest (29. Dez 2006)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> du musst die entsprechenden Zahlen davon auch generieren




 und was sind die entschprechenden Zahlen davon ?


----------



## unknown_member (31. Dez 2006)

Naja, ich schätze, 4 Zahlen mehr, wenn du das ß auch willst. Aber die Konsole kann diese Zeichen sowieso nicht ausgeben, deshalb verstehe ich auch nicht, wozu du sie brauchst.


----------



## Guest (31. Dez 2006)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Gast hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Hilefoks hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Schau dir am besten einfach mal die Unicode- oder zur Not die ASCI-Tabelle an - dann verstehst du sicher auch besser was hier passiert. ;-)



-> google  :lol:


----------

